
Show HN: Simple way to create a changelog for your product - benpixel
https://barelog.com?ref=hackernews
======
ship_it
What exactly does it offer agains for e.g. free solution? There is several
solutions, one of them by me - [https://devist.io](https://devist.io). I can't
figure why would one pay to have a changelog.

~~~
kehers
It is a nice way to let users know of changes without taking them off the app
page. I have been using headwayapp.co for my projects and will happily pay for
it.

